# Christmas Ornaments



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well here are the last of the ornaments until more orders come in. I am ready for the floral/craft store and the art gallery. Here is 5 of 25 or so ornaments (around 100 birdhouses) I have turned for this year. I have gotten better with my 1/4" & 1" skew and the bottom finials. All finished with Lacquer.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Bernie, your work both amazes and inspires me!


----------



## Camero68 (Jun 27, 2012)

These are added joy in celebrating the Holidays!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks all. I appreciate it. So far this year I have made 110 for the floral/craft store and art gallery. 27 for private orders. I got two more orders for 4 more today. So will be making them all along till at least 12/10.


----------



## Chris Curl (Feb 13, 2012)

very nice! how much do they sell for?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks. Those go for $25.


----------



## dogcatcher (Aug 25, 2012)

They look great, an inspiration to get out in the shop.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thansk Marvin.


----------



## TRBaker (Jul 5, 2012)

That's great work, Bernie. How much do those ornaments weigh?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Tony. They weigh about 3 oz or so. The ball is hollowed out to about 1/8" or so.


----------

